# Selling my Canon 70-200 f2.8 IS II



## Dylan777 (Oct 10, 2014)

My plan was to sell the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II, after 200mm f2 IS arrived. Posted it on ebay last night, however, I ended my auction today. Just couldn’t do it guys.

Dam you *L* lenses


----------



## Besisika (Oct 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> My plan was to sell the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II, after 200mm f2 IS arrived. Posted it on ebay last night, however, I ended my auction today. Just couldn’t do it guys.
> 
> Dam you *L* lenses


Lucky you on the f2. My dream lens.
I would keep both for a while, based on your needs you will be more convinced on your future choice and won't be any regret.


----------



## mwh1964 (Oct 17, 2014)

Why exchange this fine lens to simple bucks that seem to fly out of your pockets without you knowing anything about it.


----------



## Canon1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dylan,

There is another thread on this lens. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23270.0;topicseen

Curious if you used it with the 2xiii and if so, would you comment on performance.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> My plan was to sell the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II, after 200mm f2 IS arrived. Posted it on ebay last night, however, I ended my auction today. Just couldn’t do it guys.
> 
> Dam you *L* lenses




Ok, I started reading this thread with some trepidation, but all is well. Good!
Congrats on the 200/2! Please post pics as soon as convenient. Cheers!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 17, 2014)

I have the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II. I wish I also had the 200 f/2. If it were me I'd keep the 70-200, but understandably, your needs may differ from mine.


----------



## Harv (Oct 17, 2014)

If I was to sell my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, I think I would have to give up photography. ;D


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Oct 17, 2014)

First world problems ha ha


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 17, 2014)

I sell my stuff on Amazon and when I have ambivalent feelings about doing so, I list the price higher than the used market value... so if itdoes sell, I get more than I should reasonably expect, but there is a higher likely hood of it staying in my bag because I price it out of the market....

So yeah....


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> My plan was to sell the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II, after 200mm f2 IS arrived. Posted it on ebay last night, however, I ended my auction today. Just couldn’t do it guys.
> 
> Dam you *L* lenses



I was on the verge of making a similar move over the past few days. There were a couple of 200/2 lenses posted on eBay for roughly 4100ish. My plan was to dump the 70-200 and 85. Already dumping the 100 and 135 this weekend. But in the end, I came to my senses and realized that the 200/2 will be too restricting if I get it and dump the rest. Had to pass. LOL. Please let me know your experiences with the 200 once you get some time with it.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 18, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Dylan,
> 
> There is another thread on this lens.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23270.0;topicseen
> ...



Canon1,
I haven't not yet try x2 TC on my 70-200. I know with 1.4xTC III, IQ is still very good.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 18, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My plan was to sell the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II, after 200mm f2 IS arrived. Posted it on ebay last night, however, I ended my auction today. Just couldn’t do it guys.
> ...



Thanks. This is one of few photos I took when the lens first arrived.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 18, 2014)

Harv said:


> If I was to sell my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, I think I would have to give up photography. ;D



I agree. It's great lens to carry around. Took this shot last weekend @ Calico Ghost Town.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 18, 2014)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My plan was to sell the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II, after 200mm f2 IS arrived. Posted it on ebay last night, however, I ended my auction today. Just couldn’t do it guys.
> ...



John,
I just got back from Maui, doing some renovatiion on our condo, didn't have much time playing with it yet. Kinda hard for me to give you good thoughts about this lens. Need more times


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 18, 2014)

I was using my 70-200mm today for softball... it would have been tough to limit myself to only 200mm... so I think I may be keeping the lens even if I do elect to upgrade to the 200 f2...


----------



## ewg963 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> My plan was to sell the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II, after 200mm f2 IS arrived. Posted it on ebay last night, however, I ended my auction today. Just couldn’t do it guys.
> 
> Dam you *L* lenses


 I don't blame you!!!    The 200 f2???    : You're shooting with class!!!    early Christmas present? Congrats!!!
Didn't you pick up a 600 not too long ago Dylan???


----------



## Roo (Oct 19, 2014)

Glad you had a change of heart Dylan It's too versatile a lens for me to consider selling mine. I was at a V8 race car ride day yesterday and shot some group portraits at the indoor breakfast followed by some track action in variable light after. I would love the 200/2 as well as I would use that in different circumstances.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 19, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I was using my 70-200mm today for softball... it would have been tough to limit myself to only 200mm... so I think I may be keeping the lens even if I do elect to upgrade to the 200 f2...



My 6yrs got picked as top five swimmers in her class. She will be competing tomorrow with other teams. Can't wait to shoot with my 1DX. The 400mm will be mounted on 5D III this time. Wish I have another 1DX... :


----------



## Roo (Oct 19, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Wish I have another 1DX... :



...and Christmas is just around the corner ;D


----------



## tiger82 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have both and can't imagine giving one of them up


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 19, 2014)

My 70-200 is my most used and most loved lens. I bought a 200mm f1.8 a little over a year ago. Touched the paint up and sold it for $300 more than I paid. It was interesting, but I never felt like it was a replacement for my 70-200.


----------



## nc0b (Oct 19, 2014)

Image wise I had no complaints about the 70-200mm f/2.8 II with the 2X TC III. For static or slow moving shots it worked fine. For BIF, once the bird took off I would lose it against the sky and never reacquire focus. Once I purchased the 300mm f/4 IS and the 400mm f/5.6, I sold the 2X TC III to a local photographer who had the 500mm f/4 and a 1DX. The combo obviously had reach I could only dream about. Never heard how it worked out for him. 

Even though I read all sorts of statements here on CR about the 6D and poor AF, my best results with raptors in flight are with the 6D and 400mm f/5.6. I exclusively use the center point, shoot at f/8, and keep the shutter speed above 1/1000. Bumping up the ISO on the 6D is not an issue to get the needed shutter speed. The 400mm is wicked fast at re-acquiring focus if I miss a shot. There is no way I would go back to the 2.8 zoom and the 2X III for BIF. 

I do use my 60D with the two longer primes, but so far my results from a sharpness standpoint of BIF have been better with the 6D. For other subjects, the 60D does well and the extra reach without losing a stop with my 1.4X TC. III has its advantages. 

I will be using the 70-200mm f/2.8 II in November to shoot ballroom dancing. I need the speed and the zoom, and it is the perfect lens for that environment along with the 6D. With the dancers moving around the floor, a prime just doesn't work. A 135mm or 200mm f/2 would be interesting at times, but with two people in the frame at the same time I would be concerned about depth of field with the faster lenses wide open.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 19, 2014)

ewg963 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My plan was to sell the 70-200mm f2.8 IS II, after 200mm f2 IS arrived. Posted it on ebay last night, however, I ended my auction today. Just couldn’t do it guys.
> ...



Not yet. Still shooting with 400mm. My 6yrs + 3yrs will join junior golf team early Feb. If thing works out for them, 600mm sounds very temping


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 19, 2014)

Roo said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I have another 1DX... :
> ...



I think I'm done for 2014 ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 19, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> My 70-200 is my most used and most loved lens. I bought a 200mm f1.8 a little over a year ago. Touched the paint up and sold it for $300 more than I paid. It was interesting, but I never felt like it was a replacement for my 70-200.



With excellent IQ, fast AF speed, and zoom range 70-200 it will be hard to replace the current version. Here is another shot with 70-200 f2.8 IS II with 1DX, able to frame the shot.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 19, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Whatever will you do for the next two and 1/2 months? Don't worry, January 1st, 2015 is just around the corner.


----------



## lintoni (Oct 19, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I was using my 70-200mm today for softball... it would have been tough to limit myself to only 200mm... so I think I may be keeping the lens even if I do elect to upgrade to the 200 f2...


  _What?!?_

You've got that all wrong. PM me and we'll arrange a swap. I'll send you a really nice bat and you send me the 70-200. You'll find that your softball is much improved if you use the right gear!


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 19, 2014)

lintoni said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I was using my 70-200mm today for softball... it would have been tough to limit myself to only 200mm... so I think I may be keeping the lens even if I do elect to upgrade to the 200 f2...
> ...



That's why I opt for the build quality of the L.


----------



## meywd (Oct 19, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > My 70-200 is my most used and most loved lens. I bought a 200mm f1.8 a little over a year ago. Touched the paint up and sold it for $300 more than I paid. It was interesting, but I never felt like it was a replacement for my 70-200.
> ...



Great shot, so the IQ stayed the same even after adding IS


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I was using my 70-200mm today for softball... it would have been tough to limit myself to only 200mm... so I think I may be keeping the lens even if I do elect to upgrade to the 200 f2...
> ...



Finally, I got a chance playing with this lens for about 4hrs. Took over 700 photos with 1DX. My final verdict is this lens going to stay in my bag.

In Ai servo, keeper rate is little less compared to f2.8 - 70-200 f2.8 and 400mm f2.8. However, IQ on the keepers is AWESOME. Let me say that again.....FREAKEN AWESOME ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



Today I was shooting more softball, and in the 2nd game, I got into a fight with the umpire regarding a quick pitch (pitch is thrown before the batter is ready), and he was being petty and removed me from hugging the fence on the side of the field... so that went well... Damn umpires.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



LOL.... ;D

I'm a bit more lucky than you JD. Since I share photos with the coach and other parents, he gave me decent spot = great view. With 200mm & 400mm on hands, getting the shots weren't that difficult. 

I saw other teams came with their own photographers. Many of them were black/gold.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 1, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I was using my 70-200mm today for softball... it would have been tough to limit myself to only 200mm... so I think I may be keeping the lens even if I do elect to upgrade to the 200 f2...



Build quality on this lens is great, but I would just use a softball bat myself. Maybe a 600mm f4 would be the right size, but heavy.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 1, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I was using my 70-200mm today for softball... it would have been tough to limit myself to only 200mm... so I think I may be keeping the lens even if I do elect to upgrade to the 200 f2...
> ...



If you bunt,... shouldn't be an issue re: size.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 1, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Curious if you used it with the 2xiii and if so, would you comment on performance.



As Dylan said he has not tried the 2xiii on the 70-200 f/2.8 ii, then I can tell you that I have and it is fine. Of course is nowhere near as good as the 400 or 300 f/2.8 iis, but the images are good and AF works well etc.



Dylan777 said:


> My final verdict is this lens going to stay in my bag.



Glad to hear that! It is a terrific lens and offers so much versatility. I shoot with it at 70 a lot, and it is used for videos as well as stills. This lens produces great images.


----------



## jaydafly12 (Nov 1, 2014)

I came here to buy a 70-200 f2.8!! and i'm disappointed haha :'(


----------

